# Where to find spanish cedar wood for sale online to build shelving for my wineador?



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am currently using a small 8 bottle wine cooler that I am converting to my wineador.

I have 2 shelves that I would like to replace with a few about a qty. of 4 1" to 2" wood slats for each shelf (I mean have 4 pieces that make up the shelving unit to leave gaps in between for humidity to circulate through) and also get some thing Spanish cedar pieces to have secured to the side walls for looks and of course to enclose more of the inside with cedar except for plastic.

Spanish Cedar by the Piece - Rockler Woodworking Tools

I am looking at this site I found on here from some other members and it looks perfect for what I am trying to do but I noticed that the openings on the side walls for shelves are 3/8" and this website only has 1/4 in thick so they may be a bit loose just sitting in the channels (I was thinking of putting a little sticky sided foam strip on the bottom end to make them more snug in the channels if I decide to go with the 1/4") and they have some thin 1/8" inch that I can sections and adhere them to the sidewalls and back to fill in the box with more cedar for better looks and for humidity purposes.

Do mostly people use the 1/4" boards or is there a place like this where I can order the same sizes in length and width but just get 3/8" so it fits snug in the channels.

I am not looking looking to spend a lot so on this site I can get the material to half the 2 shelves and line the walls for $26.

Just wanted to get a feel of what and where everyone is going (I know most are going to a puff member Forrest for there wood work but I know though he is very fair priced it will be out of the range I want to spend on this small first built.... I will save Forrest for next built of the larger 20+ bottle cooler I hope to get next year) to get their wood .... is there a different recommended online wood store that I can get exactly what I need in the price range for this other place?

Thanks again for all your help and information on this.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Or I was thinking the 1/4" for the price may be fine for the shelving slats as I can cut them about 1/8" or so bigger then the width then slowly sand the end down till they slide in the channels nice and snug due to the size being longer and putting pressure on both sides within the channel.

What do you guys think... I've searched on google and this looks to be the best deal and the only one with pre-cut Spanish cedar boards like this ready to ship. and for the price is pretty unbeatable either way.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> I am looking at this site I found on here from some other members and it looks perfect for what I am trying to do but I noticed that the openings on the side walls for shelves are 3/8" and this website only has 1/4 in thick so they may be a bit loose just sitting in the channels (I was thinking of putting a little sticky sided foam strip on the bottom end to make them more snug in the channels if I decide to go with the 1/4") and they have some thin 1/8" inch that I can sections and adhere them to the sidewalls and back to fill in the box with more cedar for better looks and for humidity purposes.


Have you thought about using felt on the sides to snug it up? That and some wood glue should work? No idea though, I left the building to somebody else....


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Have you thought about using felt on the sides to snug it up? That and some wood glue should work? No idea though, I left the building to somebody else....


Ya thats actually a better idea ... kinda like the cedar dividers in humidors to snug in the board between the trays.

Nice idea.... that way i wont have to spend more on 3/8" think to fit snug in the channels I can get this 1/4" on sale for dirt cheap and snug it in and that actually frees up and extra 1/8" on each shelving unit!!!

Yep thats gonna be the route I go! Sounds like a winner to me.

Thanks so much for the idea. I dont know what I would do without this site.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> kinda like the cedar dividers in humidors to snug in the board between the trays.


Sometimes the most obvious answer is right in front of us. I say this as I type looking at my desktop humi! Glad to help. Post some pictures up when you can.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Sometimes the most obvious answer is right in front of us. I say this as I type looking at my desktop humi! Glad to help. Post some pictures up when you can.


Will Do ... Thanks for bringing that to light for me, I was hoping there was an easy way to make the 1/4" work since the price was so good.

Good Looking Out!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Order Placed with Rockler for 3 pieces of 1/4" x 48" to cut and make 2 slat style shelves.... and 2 pieces of 1/8" x 24 to cut and line 4 sections on the side walls as well.

After its all said and done I will have 2 bags of 70% beads in the back (one on each shelf) and fully lined sides and racks with spanish cedar and the cedar cigar trays that I ordered from cheaphumidor.com to lay on top of each shelf and hold all my stick in... Worked out perfect and almost have the entire inside full of cedar around the trays.

This thing feels like its really coming together for my first little go round on one of these.

Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

Check out eBay too. I got quite a few pieces for a decent price. The shipping was killer though, but the seller was kind of an idiot with that. I got some quality wood though and in the end it came out around 3-4 bucks a board foot.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Amazon.com: SPANISH CEDAR Veneer 2'X8' [CAPITOL CITY LUMBER]: Home Improvement

Or aren't most cigar boxes made out of spainish cedar?? I have been to B&M where they sell just the cigar boxes cheap....you could deconstruct those and turn them into very nice shelves for a coolidor!


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

You don't really achieve the same with the veneer as you would with solid spanish cedar. The cedar absorbs and releases the humidity as a control mechanism, and the thin veneer just wouldn't be as effective. Just my :2


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

DLB said:


> You don't really achieve the same with the veneer as you would with solid spanish cedar. The cedar absorbs and releases the humidity as a control mechanism, and the thin veneer just wouldn't be as effective. Just my :2


 Ok.....11 THIN SPANISH CEDAR BOARDS-1/8"-lumber/wood/crafts | eBay

Spanish Cedar in Random Widths - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Spanish Cedar by the Piece - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Hope those helps!


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

This was the guy I bought from:

EXOTIC WOODS OF THE WORLD items - Get great deals on 1 THICK BOARDS, SAPELE BUNDLES items on eBay Stores!

His shipping is a little high, so make sure you account for that. There really wasn't a huge discount when purchasing a bunch of them at once. But the boards were quality, straight and good dimensions.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

What are the dimensional requirements for the 150 qt coolers?

In other words, the cut outs in the cooler for shelving are:

Width - 
Depth - 
Height -


----------

